# Is our realm's geography transforming rapidly into a mind-boggling circuit board?



## Bunnyman (Apr 26, 2021)

We have had some discussion in the recent past about some remarkable discoveries pertaining to geographical oddities and particularities such as Rotonda-West Florida and there are a plethora of similar constructions. The video below blew my top off though. How can it be that our realm seems to be one giant "circuit board" for lack of a better term. I do not know what is happening and why this would only surface at this point. Can this have been overlooked by millions? Can this have been hidden from millions in plain site? Is our realm changing rapidly? Many questions ring through my head. What does this mean for "our historic rear view mirror"?



> Note: This OP was recovered from the Sh.org archive.





> Note: Archived Sh.org replies to this OP are included in this thread.


----------



## Revelinmusic (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: revelinmusicDate: 2020-04-14 13:13:36Reaction Score: 0


This thread's video I believe belongs to Kristar.
And this video is in the threads 
Maybe it is better if we condense the threads?
Old Earth lines, ponds, and structures
The Search For Sleeping Giants


----------



## AthroposRex (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: AnthroposRexDate: 2020-04-14 13:19:58Reaction Score: 2


So the Wells act as capacitors or resistors or something? Interesting. Reminds me of starforts in a way.


----------



## Bunnyman (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: BunnymanDate: 2020-04-14 14:51:39Reaction Score: 0




revelinmusic said:


> This thread's video I believe belongs to Kristar.


The video is obviously cross threaded. The source for the video in my case is YT user 1133. Didn't know that Kristar runs that channel. @KD: If I am doubling up on previous threads, please feel free to delete. The topic is however a more than interesting current development in our realm if you ask me.


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: LiliesDate: 2020-04-14 17:36:58Reaction Score: 3


Michael Tellinger talks about the stone circles in Zimbabwe being incredibly ancient technology that harnesses and stores energy.


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: 3nigmaDate: 2020-04-14 18:41:22Reaction Score: 5


All that was hidden shall be revealed. What a time to be alive.


----------



## HollyHoly (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: HollyHolyDate: 2020-04-14 20:18:01Reaction Score: 6


if you google earth  go anywhere and you will find circuit board configurations.I found so many I think they are actually how this place in constructed,and I had no idea about any of this till I found it myself.


----------



## Krishtar (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: KrishtarDate: 2020-06-01 10:48:29Reaction Score: 10


Thank you for featuring my video _@Bunnyman_!!!  



AnthroposRex said:


> So the Wells act as capacitors or resistors or something? Interesting. Reminds me of starforts in a way.


Let's look at the wells.
The wells are found world wide.
Each one is similar, but some appear very personalized.  Some of the wells in Texas are beyond my understanding.  What I see is another world coexisting with ours.  I'm not sure yet which world that is.  I will continue to research this amazing compilation of info by _@WeeWarrior_ Grids w/o People


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: Red BirdDate: 2020-06-01 13:55:17Reaction Score: 2


So do you think the earth, itself, is making them?
Another dimension sort of seeping through?


----------



## Krishtar (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: KrishtarDate: 2020-06-01 16:18:39Reaction Score: 1




Red Bird said:


> So do you think the earth, itself, is making them?
> Another dimension sort of seeping through?


They may signify nexus points for alternate universe entry, or cohesion points.  With the water, minerals, glyphs, geometry, and the intermingling with aether, I would think these grids do impact our reality and our thought patterns possibly.  If you look at everything in our reality.  It's all based off grids.  Language is defined by keeping straight line patterns while creating a series of symbols.  Reading follows a grid.


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: WeeWarriorDate: 2020-06-01 16:20:34Reaction Score: 7




Krishtar said:


> Thank you for featuring my video _@Bunnyman_!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Delighted you are folding the wells and aquifers into this conversation, I am pretty convinced they are integral to understanding the puzzling idea of parallel worlds, the grids and cyclical time. 



I poked around the subject a bit more in my World(s) Under our World blog and even brushed up against it in my research into Washington's Watergate Weirdness.

There is also plenty of evidence that the ancient South American cultures used cenotes in their sacred ceremonies to access the Underworld.

I'm suspecting all this ties into other investigations I've conducted into suspicious subjects like the Occult in Public Art, The Clock of the Long Now and, of course, the "gnowes" that are mapped out in Parisian Dysporia of Kymerica.

Looking forward to tying all these loose ends into a working theory!


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: Red BirdDate: 2020-06-01 16:30:18Reaction Score: 1




Krishtar said:


> They may signify nexus points for alternate universe entry, or cohesion points.  With the water, minerals, glyphs, geometry, and the intermingling with aether, I would think these grids do impact our reality and our thought patterns possibly.  If you look at everything in our reality.  It's all based off grids.  Language is defined by keeping straight line patterns while creating a series of symbols.  Reading follows a grid.
> 
> The wells at certain locations could be used theoretically as batteries, or amplifying points as water is charged, and then sent to other parts of the world.  The Limestone Battery.  Limestone is efficient energy distributor


I see what you’re saying and it has possibilities As it it seems we humans always think things should be balanced, grid like, in patterns And tend to theorize this way. Also put ourselves in these boxes And be comfortable.


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: lightonwaterDate: 2020-06-25 22:03:15Reaction Score: 1




AnthroposRex said:


> So the Wells act as capacitors or resistors or something? Interesting. Reminds me of starforts in a way.


to me as well


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: HipophoralcuDate: 2020-06-25 23:19:14Reaction Score: 2


Well.
If the Ley Lines are capable of supplying power, theoretically you could make a circuitboard on the surface of the planet with stuff like menhírs, sweet and salt lakes et cetera.
What is entirely missing is the output of said circuit.


----------

